
The Code Review Bottleneck - Smotko
https://blog.codereview.chat/2019/07/15/the-code-review-bottleneck.html
======
zidar
This almost sounds like pair programming but one doing reviews and other
writing the code and fixes.

~~~
Smotko
Actually, pair programming is a way of doing code reviews. Some teams consider
pair programmed code as already reviewed. I don't have enough experience with
pair programming to confirm this, but it is an interesting idea.

